
Explanation of PostgreSQL PgAdmin Interface - yogiUSA
https://www.yogeshchauhan.com/164/postgres/explanation-of-postgresql-pgadmin-interface
======
sojournerc
I've switched entirely to Dbeaver for postgres management/exploration and
writing SQL.

[https://dbeaver.io/](https://dbeaver.io/)

Really well-built tool.

~~~
mattashii
It may be well-built, but my recent experience with DBeaver was a database
server that went down due to aggressive background column option fetching on a
table with some 4 * 10^9 entries, soaking up all available IO. Partly the
fault of the dba using the tool of course, but dbeaver has these 'small'
features that suddenly become very costly to use when administrating
production datasets.

~~~
sojournerc
Yeah, good point. I've unwittingly done something similar.

I have to caution co-workers against trying to sort an entire 300mm row table
in the GUI.

Some guardrails around that would certainly be nice.

------
cameronfraser
I thought this was going to be an article explaining why the UI is so bad...

~~~
boobsbr
I had already prepared my pitchfork...

------
unixhero
Pgadmin4 is amazing

